# Gaining Weight and Running



## Warvstar (23 Apr 2005)

Hello, Ok im 125lbs and I am trying to add 10-20lbs in 3-4months. Now my problem is I have a very high metabalisim and I cant eat / buy enough food to gain weight. But what makes it worse is that I have to run more, I need to be running every other day at least. Now this is a big problem for me as that is something my gym trainer is telling me to avoid because it is burning to many calories off of me. Any suggestions? Also this may sound very stupid, but I had to ask somewhere.


----------



## Bert (24 Apr 2005)

I'm no expert, but I've had some experience with this.

Being 125 lbs is not necessarily bad.  You just need a combination of cardio fitness,
muscle strength and endurance.  You likely want to gain weight, but you may want more
muscle mass than flab.  Flab hower, stores water and it not bad to have some during
longer marches.  

Personally, I found no problem running (cardio exercises) and weight training, as long
as you eat the right amounts.  Try to figure out food groups where a meal or snack
is made up of "70% carbs and 30% protein" (70/30) and "40% carbs and 60% protein" 
(40/60), where the % represents mass.  Eat your three meals a day.  30 to 60 minutes 
before exercising, eat a small snack of 70/30.  Milk, cheese, fish, meat, eggs, soybean are 
good examples of complete protein sources.  Breads, cereals, vegetables, pastas, are carb 
sourcs examples. Protein powder isn't necessary if you eat well.  30 minutes after your 
exercise rountine, eat a snack of 70/30.  You meals on training days should be 70/30.  Just 
before bed, eat a snack of 40/60.  Non-training days keep meals close to 40/60.  The 
carbs are for energy, the protein (complete protein sources) for muscle repair.  You may 
want to train 3-5 times a week (cardio+weights) depending on your methods. Drink lots 
of water.  Eat.

Good luck.


----------



## Gouki (24 Apr 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> Hello, Ok im 125lbs and I am trying to add 10-20lbs in 3-4months. Now my problem is I have a very high metabalisim and I cant eat / buy enough food to gain weight. But what makes it worse is that I have to run more, I need to be running every other day at least. Now this is a big problem for me as that is something my gym trainer is telling me to avoid because it is burning to many calories off of me. Any suggestions? Also this may sound very stupid, but I had to ask somewhere.



Sounds like supplements such as N-Large 2 are right up your alley. A "hardgainer" friend of mine used NL2 and lifted weights consistently and gained about 8 lbs in 40-45 days, not too shabby.


----------



## paracowboy (24 Apr 2005)

the above posts are really good advice.
Just be careful about some of the supplements. Creatine monohydrate will pack on a lot of weight in a hurry (mostly water, mind you), but too much weight too fast can cause stress to your knees when running. Other than that, you're 18, right? Your metabolism isn't going to slow down for several years yet. Don't get too caught up in trying to get big. It leads to too many problems, physical and otherwise. Stay away from the 'shortcuts' out there. They aren't worth it. Avoid fast food, junk food, and booze. The first two have no nutritional value, and will set your gains back, the third will actively work against your efforts as booze is a catobolic agent and will eat away at muscle tissue. (But, then again, All Things In Moderation, right?   )
Luck.


----------



## Warvstar (24 Apr 2005)

Thanks for replys guys, I thought I would mention that I have used Protein powder and Creatine(3-4 months) with not much result. Im going to go back on them because I dont think I can get enough protein any other way. I have stayed away from "WeightGainers" because I have not found any proof they are long term safe. Ok well ill try adding Creatine back into my workout. Oh and yes im 18.


----------



## Bo (24 Apr 2005)

If you want to gain weight, you MUST pay close attention to your diet. By this I mean write down a meal plan detailing your daily calorie intake and specifying the amount of protein, carbs and fat. An ideal split would be 5o/35/15 (50% carbs, 35% protein, 15% fat). You should try to eat at least 5 meals per day and drink lots of water. At 125lbs, yo should try to consume 3000 calories a day for some solid weight gain.

To many kids neglect their diet and turn to supplements when they don't see gains. Supplements are just supplements, not substitutes for a solid meal plan, adequate rest, and hard training.

Your trainer is right by telling you to avoid hardcore cardio workouts if your goal is to gain mass. However, since you're training for the army, you'll have to make some kind of compromise. I would suggest training with weights 3X per week, Mon, Wed, Fri, and incorporate only big, compound movements such as Bench, Squat, Rows, Deadlifts, Chins, etc. forum.bodybuilding.com is a good resource.

Do cardio 3x per week and avoid cardio sessions the day of, or after a leg workout. You should start off running 3-5k per session and gradually build up to 10k.


----------



## BKells (24 Apr 2005)

Bert's percentages were wrong. Fat is an essential nutrient, and it must be a part of your diet. 15-25% fat in your diet is the target. You can't go on a strict carbs and protein diet without severe adverse effects.


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> the above posts are really good advice.
> Just be careful about some of the supplements. Creatine monohydrate will pack on a lot of weight in a hurry (mostly water, mind you), but too much weight too fast can cause stress to your knees when running. Other than that, you're 18, right? Your metabolism isn't going to slow down for several years yet. Don't get too caught up in trying to get big. It leads to too many problems, physical and otherwise. Stay away from the 'shortcuts' out there. They aren't worth it. Avoid fast food, junk food, and booze. The first two have no nutritional value, and will set your gains back, the third will actively work against your efforts as booze is a catobolic agent and will eat away at muscle tissue. (But, then again, All Things In Moderation, right?   )
> Luck.



Good stuff in there- also though Alcohol will raise your estrogen and drop your testosterone.





			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> Thanks for replys guys, I thought I would mention that I have used Protein powder and Creatine(3-4 months) with not much result. Im going to go back on them because I dont think I can get enough protein any other way. I have stayed away from "WeightGainers" because I have not found any proof they are long term safe. Ok well ill try adding Creatine back into my workout. Oh and yes im 18.



Weight gainers are a safe as food. 



			
				BKells said:
			
		

> Bert's percentages were wrong. Fat is an essential nutrient, and it must be a part of your diet. 15-25% fat in your diet is the target. You can't go on a strict carbs and protein diet without severe adverse effects.



Most pros and fitness models go for 30/40/30 Carbs,Protien,fats(from my reading of course). Its calories that count, not a magic number of fat grams. BKells is much closer than Bert,


----------



## swanita (26 Apr 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> Bert's percentages were wrong. Fat is an essential nutrient, and it must be a part of your diet. 15-25% fat in your diet is the target. You can't go on a strict carbs and protein diet without severe adverse effects.



I'm so glad someone mentioned that! I nearly panicked as no one mentioned including fat into the diet as fat is essential for a lot of things.


----------



## Bert (26 Apr 2005)

BKells

In a few short paragraphs and particularily on a public forum, its hard to be precise and present
a complete diet and exercise program.     Better to go ask a fitness pro.

The context is it takes energy to run the body, energy use muscles and energy to repair the muscle 
tissue.   Energy comes from sugars broken down from simple carbs, complex carbs, glucides, and
fats. Complete protein is used by the body processes to repair the muscle tissue.   If you're exercising,
you need the energy.   When at rest and particularily at night when you're sleeping, the body spends
time repairing itself and focusing meals protein rich close to rest times are more benefiical.   Diet is
important and anyone considering exercise and increasing muscle mass, will have to look at calories
consumed vrs used and the best food types to achieve a well balanced diet.   The issue of carbs
and fats in't the point, just a preference.

This is an interesting site for diet/training.

http://www.musclenow.com/


----------



## Warvstar (26 Apr 2005)

Ok I knew fat was essiantianl. Also I have emailed that muscle now guy in the past. Thanks for the replies and suggestions.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

wow i wish i had that problem. mine is the exact opposite. i weigh about 270 and am trying to loose about 50 pounds, 30 would be nice. i have a really slow metabolism. i don't eat a lot but i still seem to stay the same weight or gain some. to give you an idea of how big i am i am 6'4'' i am not sure what someone of my hight and size should weigh.


----------



## Warvstar (27 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> wow i wish i had that problem. mine is the exact opposite. i weigh about 270 and am trying to loose about 50 pounds, 30 would be nice. i have a really slow metabolism. i don't eat a lot but i still seem to stay the same weight or gain some. to give you an idea of how big i am i am 6'4'' i am not sure what someone of my hight and size should weigh.



You should eat more frequantly, like 6 meals a day(raises metabolisim). Drink lots of water(same?). Maybe less milk or low fat milk. Anyway thats my suggestions.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> You should eat more frequently, like 6 meals a day(raises metabolism). Drink lots of water(same?). Maybe less milk or low fat milk. Anyway thats my suggestions.



ya i have been told to eat more. is that 6 meals or 3 meals and 3 snack in between those meals? i don't really have time to eat that much though, and if i do eat that much i would probably gain weight.


----------



## paracowboy (28 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ya i have been told to eat more. is that 6 meals or 3 meals and 3 snack in between those meals? i don't really have time to eat that much though, and if i do eat that much i would probably gain weight.


6 snack-size meals. A meal isn't necessarily as much food as we Norte Americanos stuff down our gullets. A sandwich is a meal in this instance. You're trying to ensure that your body is receiving nutrients steadily. This tells it that it doesn't need to store calories as fat tissue, and can pass any excess calories out as waste. (This is why crash diets don't work - your body thinks it's starving and tries to store every calorie as fat.) When you don't have time to make meals, this is where I recommend meal-replacement shakes, or weight-gainer/protein shakes. They're instant and easy to digest. But it can add up money-wise. I'd suggest just packing a large lunch, and only eating small amounts of it more frequently. The more often you eat, the faster your metabolism becomes, so try to eat a snack every 2 hours. (This backfires on guys whenthey go to the field, but that's an issue we'll deal with later.)


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Apr 2005)

ya i usually never pack a lunch. i don't take a bag to school, don't need to. it gives me a reason to eat more often. lol


----------



## Warvstar (28 Apr 2005)

Exactly what para said, in your case.. losing weight right? You would take smaller more frequent meals. or maybe even take a protein bar. Again if you drink milk as much as I do (4 glasses a day) then you definetly should consider low fat or soy milk. Anyway im not a pro at this but I have allot of experiance with nutrition, when I started this thread it was mainly for inspiration(to get me to acually do it) and confirmation on things. Thanks for the help guys.

Oh yea also try fitday.com it is awesome for traking your diet and activity level.


----------



## Gouki (28 Apr 2005)

Warvstar you need to do some more research into things. Weight gainers are perfectly safe, to say otherwise is along the same lines of ignorant thought as those who say protein powders are unnatural.

The only real fundamental differences between protein powder and weight gainers like N-Large and stuff is the carb count per scoop and (sometimes) the way the powder was processed/created (egg...isolate..cold whey processed..soy...etc etc) with weight gainers the processing is usually done to leave sugars both complex and simple more intact to be used.


----------



## swanita (29 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> wow i wish i had that problem. mine is the exact opposite. i weigh about 270 and am trying to loose about 50 pounds, 30 would be nice. i have a really slow metabolism. i don't eat a lot but i still seem to stay the same weight or gain some. to give you an idea of how big i am i am 6'4'' i am not sure what someone of my hight and size should weigh.



Another good idea is to do weight training, as muscle constantly burns calories & should help you out there.  If you can afford it, see a personal trainer for tips too. Or maybe you have a friend somewhere in the biz...


----------



## Warvstar (29 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Warvstar you need to do some more research into things. Weight gainers are perfectly safe, to say otherwise is along the same lines of ignorant thought as those who say protein powders are unnatural.
> 
> The only real fundamental differences between protein powder and weight gainers like N-Large and stuff is the carb count per scoop and (sometimes) the way the powder was processed/created (egg...isolate..cold whey processed..soy...etc etc) with weight gainers the processing is usually done to leave sugars both complex and simple more intact to be used.



Ok first I dont think I said there unsafe but rather untested(some of them), or at least thats what I thought I said. Anyway I just get the Protein powder and add my own calories. I did consider buying the Weight Gainer from GNC.. Mega Mass? Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## DogOfWar (29 Apr 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> Ok first I dont think I said there unsafe but rather untested(some of them), or at least thats what I thought I said. Anyway I just get the Protein powder and add my own calories. I did consider buying the Weight Gainer from GNC.. Mega Mass? Anyway thanks for the help.



What does untested mean? Its just food. There are no chemicals to test in it. Yopu know what- you probably should stay away from everything. You have a lot of learning to do before you should supplement with anything.


----------



## Warvstar (29 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> What does untested mean? Its just food. There are no chemicals to test in it. Yopu know what- you probably should stay away from everything. You have a lot of learning to do before you should supplement with anything.



Ok first you can not judge my knowledge or intellect from my post, Also there are chemicals in most of them such as creatine and L-Glutamine I have found both of those in almost all weight gainers I have seen. Althought Im all right with those chemicals, they are still in there. Please dont make a flame thread out of this.


----------



## DogOfWar (29 Apr 2005)

there is no creatine in weight gainers. And L-glutamine is made by your body......


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> there is no creatine in weight gainers. And L-glutamine is made by your body......


and creatine is not a "chemical". It's nothing more than protein 'boiled down'. Every time you eat a steak, you're getting creatine monohydrate.
Head on down to Chapters, and educate yourself a bit.


----------



## Gouki (30 Apr 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> Ok first you can not judge my knowledge or intellect from my post, Also there are chemicals in most of them such as creatine and L-Glutamine I have found both of those in almost all weight gainers I have seen. Althought Im all right with those chemicals, they are still in there. Please dont make a flame thread out of this.



lol .. dude you just advertised your ignorance in this subject area, sorry. With a post like that ... yes your knowledge can be judged.

Creatine is found in all meat. Is it a chemical? Uhh ... what do you think your entire body is comprised of? Ever eat steak? Chicken? Anything from an animal? Then you've eaten creatine.

L-Glutamine is a natural chemical which staves off muscle catabolism. In short, it lets you stay bigger longer and keeps the hard earned muscle you have. This is why L-Glutamine is in almost all of these weight gainers you see.

Don't rule out the Chapters idea from paracowboy ..


----------



## Warvstar (30 Apr 2005)

Look up word chemical in dictionary then read up on creatine. Creatine is a chemical and so is protein. My friends was trainded for 5 yrs by Mr. Canada strongest man in canada. And I get my advice from him. And you guys realize your like little kids right? complaining because I said I dident know about weight gainers.


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> Look up word chemical in dictionary then read up on creatine. Creatine is a chemical and so is protein. My friends was trainded for 5 yrs by Mr. Canada strongest man in canada. And I get my advice from him. And you guys realize your like little kids right? complaining because I said I dident know about weight gainers.


lighten up, Francis. You came here asking for advice, you get advice then, get hissy when you don't like it?

Groovy. I'm out.


----------



## Warvstar (30 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> lighten up, Francis. You came here asking for advice, you get advice then, get hissy when you don't like it?
> 
> Groovy. I'm out.


Ok first that was not ment to post i was in hurry wrote in about a minute and clicked post. Anyway I just hate it when people find little things like my not wanting to take weight gainers, as a thing to get upset about. And it is the way creatine and protein is proccessed that makes me not take a untestsed product, and anyway i never said I was 100% sure on nutrition Im sure I said I was no pro. Anyway sorry for freaking out.


----------



## DogOfWar (30 Apr 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> Look up word chemical in dictionary then read up on creatine. Creatine is a chemical and so is protein. My friends was trainded for 5 yrs by Mr. Canada strongest man in canada. And I get my advice from him. And you guys realize your like little kids right? complaining because I said I dident know about weight gainers.



Was it Mr. Canada or was it the strongest man in Canada. Those are 2 different people. And if you have such a beacon of nutritional and training knowledge at your disposal why are you on an Army website looking for nutritional advice? You are raising my B.S. meter quite steadily. 

chem ·i ·cal   

1.Of or relating to chemistry. 
2.Of or relating to the properties or actions of chemicals. 

1.A substance with a distinct molecular composition that is produced by or used in a chemical process. 
2.A drug, especially an illicit or addictive one. 

cre ·a ·tine    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (kr-tn, -tn) also cre ·a ·tin (-tn)
n. 

1.A nitrogenous organic acid, C4H9N3O2, that is found in the muscle tissue of vertebrates mainly in the form of phosphocreatine and supplies energy for muscle contraction.

pro ·tein    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (prtn, -t-n)
n. 
1.Any of a group of complex organic macromolecules that contain carbon, hydrogen, oxygen, nitrogen, and usually sulfur and are composed of one or more chains of amino acids. Proteins are fundamental components of all living cells and include many substances, such as enzymes, hormones, and antibodies, that are necessary for the proper functioning of an organism. They are essential in the diet of animals for the growth and repair of tissue and can be obtained from foods such as meat, fish, eggs, milk, and legumes.


glu ·ta ·mine    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (glt-mn)
n. 
A nonessential amino acid, C5H10N2O3, occurring widely in plant and animal tissue and proteins and produced commercially for use in medicine 

So I did read my dictionary. What is your issue exactly?


----------



## Gouki (1 May 2005)

Ignorance. That's all it is, pure and simple.

First you won't trust it cause of supposed chemicals in it and what not. Then it becomes the way it was processed.

How exactly is that going to impact you? It's not as if it was brewed in scorpion venom for christ sake. What's so wrong or unnatural or untrustworthy about whey/egg casinate or cold process or isolated process etc .. it's just the process and there are really only mild differences which truthfully only people with the most specific diets and workouts would take the time to consider.

Untested product due to processing? You think they just slap some shit together ... then throw it out for everyone to use? I don't care who you know, it obviously hasn't had a tremendous impact on you or you haven't been listening.

This is just ... ugh.. Amazing.... I think I'm going to step off from this before I say some worse things.


----------



## Warvstar (1 May 2005)

RE READ ALL MY POSTS, you will see I never said anything about it been unsafe. I just havent done any research into weight gainer products. Does not mean I have not done research into Protein and other nutrition stuff. I never researched them before, so whats the point again? Just finding little reasons to complain about? Again read earlier post of mine it will tell you why I asked here. Also wrong or right, I had enough of this thread, feel free to find some error in my logic on this last post.


----------



## DogOfWar (1 May 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> RE READ ALL MY POSTS, you will see I never said anything about it been unsafe. I just havent done any research into weight gainer products.



but you say-



			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> I have stayed away from "WeightGainers" because I have not found any proof they are long term safe.



I think YOU need to re read your posts.


----------



## Warvstar (1 May 2005)

Ok Ok fine, I lost. Your right . But dosent mean I dont know anything about nutrtion. Just nothing about weight gainers and I did say I was no pro. Im really ignorant sometimes and never like to lose.


----------



## Gouki (2 May 2005)

Well if anything now you know more about them


----------

